# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Calorieen tellen - Artikel

## Agnes574

> Calorieën tellen: geen makkelijke klus!
> 
> Waar zitten het meeste calorieën in: in twee ‘Big Macs', een chocolade milkshake of vier hamburgers? In de milkshake. Verrast u dat of niet? 
> 
> Heel wat mensen onderschatten het aantal calorieën van wat ze eten, maar bij mensen met 
> overgewicht of obesitas is het verschil tussen het aantal geschatte en het reëel aantal calorieën nog 
> groter. De vraag is of deze inschattingsfout te wijten is aan de voedselporties of aan het 
> lichaamsgewicht. Een aantal jonge Californiërs deed mee aan een vraagspel om die vraag te 
> beantwoorden.


(bron: e-gezondheid.be 02/01/2008)

----------


## Agnes574

Tip;

Calorieën tellen kun je per produkt ook op www.voedingswaardetabel.nl
Zie je meteen ook het aantal eiwitten en koolhydraten  :Wink: .

----------

